# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور >  >  هذا خلق الله     !!!!!  فأروني ماذا خلقتم‎ ....    !!!  ؟؟؟؟؟؟

## موالية حيدر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ... 
_لقطات مذهلة_ 
_كل الصور التي ستشاهونها الآن تم تصويرها باستخدام مجهر المسح الإلكتروني ،__يمكن الاطلاع على تفاصيل لا تصدق بمقاس من (( 1 إلى 5 nMنانومتر. ))_ 
*سبحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان الله العظيـــــــــــــــــــم* .....
 
1- خلايا الدم الحمراء.
انها تبدو مثل حلوى الأطفال هنا ، ولكنهافي الواقع النوع الاكثر شيوعا من خلايا الدم في جسم الإنسان, خلايا الدمالحمراء (كرات الدم الحمراء). هذه الخلايا ثنائية التقعر مهمتها حمل وتوزيع الأوكسجين إلى الجسم بأكمله ؛ في النساء هناك ما يقربمن 4 إلى 5 ملايين كرة دم حمراء في الملليمتر المكعب منالدم ، وحوالي 5 إلى 6 ملايين في الرجال. الناس الذين يعيشون على ارتفاعاتأعلى يكون عدد كرات الدم الحمراء لديهم أكبر بسبب انخفاض مستويات الأوكسجين في بيئتهم. 



2- صورة لطرف شعرة إنسان: 
 
القص الجيد للشهر والتنظيف المستمريساعد على منع هذه الصورة الموحشة لتشقق أطراف شعرة الإنسان.



 

 


3- الخلايا العصبية
من 100 بليون خلية عصبية في الدماغ. المسؤول الرئيسي عن تنسيق العمليات ونقل الأوامر داخل جسم الإنسان. التعرض للمواد السامة مثل الكحول والليثيوم ، وأمراضالمناعة الذاتية ، والطفرات الوراثية بما في ذلك مرض التوحد وأمراض الأعصاب يمكن أن تؤثر سلبا على الخلايا العصبية البشرية. 

 






4- خلية الشعر في الأذن 
رؤية قريبة لأهداب الخلية البشرية المكونة من الشعرداخل الأذن.الحركة الميكانيكية لهذه الخلية تكون لدينا استجابة لذبذبات الصوت.  






5-الأوعية الدموية الخارجة من العصب البصري
في هذه الصورة. المنطقة السوداء في الصورة هي منطقة عمياء لأنه لا تةجد فيها الخلايا المستقبلة للضوء من شبكية العين حيث العصب البصري والأوعية الدموية.








6- براعم التذوق في اللسان
صورة لبراعم التذوقعلى اللسان. اللسان البشري له حوالي 10،000 براعم الذوق التي تساعد فيالكشف عن المالح والحامض والمر والحلو وانواع الطعام.

7-بلاك او جير الاسنان 
فرش ونظف أسنانك بإستمرار لأن هذا هو شكل التراكمات على السن الغير نظيفه. 




10- تجلط الدم
هل تذكر الصورة الجميلة والنظيفة التي شاهدتها في الأعلى؟ هنا نفس الخلايا ولكنها عالقة في شبكة لزجة من مخلفات الدم, وهذا ما يسبب الجلطه. الخلية في المنتصف هي خلايا الدمالبيضاء. 



9- الحويصلات الهوائية في الرئة
هذا هو شكل السطحالداخلي للرئة لديك. تجاويف جوفاء هي الحويصلات الهوائية ، والتييحدث فيها تبادل الغازات مع الدم.


10- خلايا سرطان الرئة
هذه الصورة من خلايا سرطان الرئة وهي مشوه في تناقض صارخ مع رئة سليمة في الصورة السابقة. 
[
url=http://www.up.alammod.com/uploads/images/alammod.com-80bdbe60aa.jpg][/url]


11- الزوائد في الأمعاء الدقيقة 
الزوائد في الامعاء الدقيقة لزيادةالمساحة السطحية للامعاء ، والتي تساعد في امتصاص الطعام. ننظر عن كثبوسوف ترون بعض الطعام عالقة في واحدة من الشقوق.



 
12- بويضة بشرية غير ملقحة مع الاكليل
هذه الصورة هي لبويضة بشرية وهي مغلفة ببروتين سكري يحميها وييساعد أيضا علىمصيدة الحيوانات المنوية



13- الحيوانات المنوية على سطح البويضه 
هنا في صورة نرى عدد من الحيوانات المنوية تحاول تخصيب البويضة. 



 

14  
عملية تخصيب البويضه
يبدو ان الوضع في حالة حرب ،ولكنه في الواقع البويضة بعد خمسة أيام من الإخصاب، مع بعض الخلايا المنويةالمتبقية لا تزال شائكة حولها. نرىالجنين ونوى الخلايا المنوية باللون الأرجواني بينما ذيولالحيوانات المنوية هي الخضراء. المناطق الزرقاء هي تقاطعات الفجوة ، والتيتشكل الاتصالات بين الخلايا.



*15-* *صورة ملونة لجنين عمره 6 أيام* 












_آمل أن تروق لكم ...__أحبتي ...._

----------


## Habit Roman

سبحان الله 
ولله في خلقه من شؤون 

إبداع الخالق لاحدود له وكل ماتفكرنا في خلق الله يزيد أعجابا شيء في شيء 

شكرا لك موالية  حيدر

تحياتي لك

----------


## همس الصمت

سبحان الله القادر على كل شي ..
الله يعطيك العافية موالية على هيك طرح..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## عوامية وأفتخر

سبحان الله 
يسلموواع الطرح الحلو
الله يعطيك العافيه.

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

سبحانك ربي قادر على كل شي ...جلت عظمتك


يسلمووووووووو

----------


## موالية حيدر

_ تحية حب  .....    و ولاء ..._
_لكل .. من ..شاهد هذه العظمة ..._
_وأفصح ..   عن سر  قدرة الباري ..._
_عزّ  وجل ...._

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الله

----------


## وردة الكميليا

*سبحانك ربي*
*يسلمو*

----------


## عنيده

سبحاان الله ..

جميل ما طرحتيه اختي العزيزه ..

تسلمي ..

----------


## ليلاس

.. سبحااااان الله ..

يسلموووووووا خيتي موالية ع الطرح

ربي يعطيييييك العاااااااافية

----------


## موالية حيدر

_ يسلموا لي هالحبايب_ 
_المتواجدين ..._
_إنشاء دوم الدوم يا رب ..._
_ما ننحرم هالإطلالة الجميلة ..._
_والموالية تسألكم الدعاء ..._
_لأنها في أمس الحاجة إليه ..._

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*يـــــآآآ سبــ ح ــآأإن الله جلت عظمتـك يـآآرربـي..!* 
*يسسلمو ع المجهود موآليه,,* 
*وعسسأك ع القـووه..*
*..|[سي يـآآ ]|..*

----------


## نهر الفرات

سبحانه الله الخلاق



(  خَلَقَ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ بِالْحَقِّ *وَصَوَّرَكُمْ فَأَحْسَنَ صُوَرَكُمْ* 
وَإِلَيْهِ الْمَصِيرُ 3 · يَعْلَمُ مَا فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَيَعْلَمُ  )

----------


## ورده محمديه

*سبحانك ربي جلة عظمتك ..*

*يسلموا مليون حبابه* 
*موفقه لكل خير وصلاح ..*

----------


## موالية حيدر

_ بكل .. أبجديات العالم ..._
_لكن من الموالية .._
_أصدق الدعاء ..._
_بنيل أسمى الدرجات ..._
_في الدارين ..._

----------


## حنين الايام

سبحان الله

----------


## مضراوي

سبحآن ـآلله ~
صور روعه 
يعطيك العافيه^^
لآعدمناك

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

روعة 

يسلمو

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

سبحان الله 
ولله في خلقه من شؤون

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

سبحانه الله الخلاق

----------


## موالية حيدر

_ موفور العافية ..._
_والخير ...  والسلمة .._
_لكم أحبتي .._ 
_ع هالتواجد العظيم ..   !!!!_

----------


## تحطيم كول

سبــــــــــــــــــــــــــ الله ــــحان................

----------


## موالية حيدر

*شكراً معطّــراً لمرورك* 
*تحطيـــــم    !!!*

----------

